# Power On Self Test card- worth it?



## Wartrace (Feb 5, 2005)

I have been having issues & the computer won't go to bios. This is not the first time I have had mystrious computer issues. Is the addition of a Power On Self Test card worth it? I found one for 49 dollars;
http://www.postcodemaster.com/products.shtml










Is it worth having one assuming you mess with PC's a lot?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I bought one about a year ago thinking it would come in handy . . Have never used it!


----------



## Wartrace (Feb 5, 2005)

simpswr said:


> I bought one about a year ago thinking it would come in handy . . Have never used it!



And that means what? 
1) You haven't had an issue that required you to use it yet?
2) You think they are worthless & wouldn't buy one again?

Lets suppose a guy had an issue right now that is difficult to diagnose- would the post card come in handy?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I guess it means I've not yet encountered a problem that it would solve . . but I usually do things the hard say . .start eliminateing and changeing out ports till I find the problem.

I would not buy one again


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For someone who doesn't have spare parts for testing it may be a good investment. But, for anyone who actually has a frequent need for such a device probably has spare parts.


----------



## Wartrace (Feb 5, 2005)

simpswr said:


> I guess it means I've not yet encountered a problem that it would solve . . but I usually do things the hard say . .start eliminateing and changeing out ports till I find the problem.
> 
> I would not buy one again


 Thanks Rich, just wanted to know if it might be handy. I have a "head scratcher" (maybe even a pull out the hair) issue with my desktop not even getting to bios now. PSU checks out so I really need to pinpoint it further.

I used to use opportunities like this to upgrade, I'm running a 6600 chip and a pair of 8800 ultra video cards. In the good old days I would just buy a new chip, MB & DDR3 memory with a couple of top line video cards. Problem solved!:grin:

Unemployment has forced me to do some targeted repairs. Luckily I have been using my laptop for the most part these days- the desk top is just a back-up plus used for an occasional game.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I do the Bench test with toe stujmpers . . plus, I have a lot of parts so it's not a big deal for me . . might be for others


----------

